# Toilet Rough in too far from wall



## donbean3320 (Jan 26, 2014)

I had a third Bathroom roughed in in our basement when building our home. I just had an estimate to refinish a 3rd Bed/Bath and my contractor notice the toilet rough in was almost 22in from the unfinished wall. Had anyone else had this problem or does anyone have any suggestions besides a bump out behind the toilet?
Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Something's very wrong if it's that far out.
We have no drawing, no picture so all you'll get is guesses without at least being able to see what your seeing.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

donbean3320 said:


> Toilet Rough in too far from wall


Better than being too close


> ...my contractor notice the toilet rough in was almost 22in from the unfinished wall.


That is a LOT of too far.



> Had anyone else had this problem...


It might be that the RI is just fine but meant for a different floor layout. Ya know?

Whatever may be the cause you still have to fix it. Budget about $500.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Turn it around and have it face the wall?
Are you sure you are facing it the right direction?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you have a copy of the original plans? 

Post a detailed drawing--one of the members might be able to figure out the original intention--


----------



## donbean3320 (Jan 26, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> Do you have a copy of the original plans? Post a detailed drawing--one of the members might be able to figure out the original intention--


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

The pictures don't show up for me but I'm wondering if it was left that far from the wall so you could build a false wall to put the plumbing and installation inside of? I certainly think there has to be some reason for it to be that far off of the normal position.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

try photobucket. I can see if I copy and paste the address, dropbucket might not like linking.

also possibly there is a wall meant to be between the toilet and the current wall?

putting a wall up there would help with insulation and also hiding that sink drain.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Could you turn it 90 deg's and make that space a small linen closet? Of course with out seeing a drawing purely just a suggestion.


----------



## imautoparts (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry to be an idiot but could someone define a 'toilet rough in'?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Rough in---when a house is first built,the plumber roughs in the plumbing to the locations on the plan---these are just the water pipes behind the walls and drains in the walls and floor--

A toilet drain 'rough in' is usually 12 1/2 inches from the framing --the water line 6" above the floor---

Next step wold be the 'trim out'--when the plumber would attach the toilet-vanities and trims for the shower mixer---


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

At 22" from the wall I would guess it was intended to be oriented 90 degrees from what you are thinking?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

RegeSullivan said:


> At 22" from the wall I would guess it was intended to be oriented 90 degrees from what you are thinking?



you can copy and paste the links from the properties of the pics that do not show up.

there would be a tub behind the toilet if you rotated it 90 degrees. 

the increase in space is most likely to allow for a wall to be built between the toilet and the existing cement basement wall. maybe they added too much, but really, a few inches too many is much easier to deal with then a few inches too little.

you could always build a towel closet or something behind/above the toilet to fill the space as well.

I would probably build out the wall ( or determine final wall placement with drywall/ finishing paneling, etc. ) then relocate toilet drain to where is should be for my model toilet I wanted.

I've uploaded the pics for other to see without having to go through the steps I took to see them.


----------



## ttech (Sep 18, 2008)

Build out the back wall 10 inches. You will need a wall to put the supplies in anyway. You can even make recessed shelves above the toilet and sink.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

You can see in the layout drawing that it was the intention to build a wall standing off from the concrete wall behind the toilet.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

It's 22 inches from the unfinished wall because code requires a 10-12" air pocket between the unfinished concrete wall and the finished wall. As shown in the photos on bbo's 3rd photo, the entire finished wall parallel to the concrete wall should be furred out to the point where your toilet rough DOES end up about 12" from the finished wall or tile surface.


----------

